

Crowdfunding for entrepreneurs - mhil
http://www.transcapitalist.com/transcapitalist/2009/11/27/more-alternative-funding-options-for-entrepreneurs.html

======
ScottWhigham
"Their pitch is that if your business requires $40,000 then you just need to
convince 40 friends to lend $40, each of whom in turn just needs to convince
40 of their friends to lend $40."

Interesting concept but why $40? $80 is just as important of a decision -
anyone who would loan $40 would loan $80 IMO - and it would cut the numbers of
people required in half. I'd guess that, in this situation, $100 is a
significant step that requires a decision - anything less would not.

